# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  $1000-1500 hunting setup

## Jamesyd

Looking at sorting myself a basic hunting rifle. Nothing flash, no Leupold scopes or anything, just a "get the job done" rifle. I can grab a Howa .308, stainless, suppressed and Nikko gameking 3-9 for $1300 new. That to me is a pretty good deal, BUT, is there anything else i should consider? Scope doesn't matter too much, but ideally something that comes suppressed/threaded.
Pretty set on .308, due to ammo price, range, recoil etc, but any other calibres to consider? Will mainly be used for fallow or reds, between 100-400m

----------


## Timmay

That will be a fine choice for a first hunting rifle mate. Get it then get out there.

----------


## Noswal

If 100-400yds is all you’re after then any factory setup should cover that just fine. 
Most will shoot moa so those ranges are sweet.
Keep in mind that most gullies/valleys are more like 600yds so that deer on the far face is safe lol
If you picked up something with a good rep like a Tikka for example that 600yd shot is now on the table *♂️
Good luck

----------


## stevodog

I would recommend a used rifle. Someone on here might have something in the safe to consider.

As an example, I sold a FN winny featherweight a year ago for $950 with a dpt suppressor.  I also bought a mint tikka t3x 708 bare for the same money

----------


## Danny

Im the same. A pre-loved Tikka/ Featherweight 70 with a 2-7/ 3-9 weaver/ Leupold or something on top would be a better option & be close @ 1300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

The Howa will be ideal.  You can add better scope and rings later if you want.  I love Howa's, my 308 is a semi custom; Howa action and barrel with a carbon fibre stock and a timney trigger.  The latter is not really needed as the Howa HACT trigger is excellent. 

As above for that money you could get a secondhand tikka, which is certainly worth considering.

----------


## Manchester

Agree with the idea of 2nd hand.
 While not currently for sale, I have a tikka 7mm08 with a gunworks suppressor and a 8x32. 

Trade me would have it at $2k. But it's a 7yo plastic rifle. The suppressor is worth nothing, so really.... move at $1500 if I'm lucky.

And once I have my 303 martini scoped, the tikka is out the door

----------


## Jamesyd

I'm going to get my head bitten off for this, but..... I'm not a fan of Tikkas. While i 100% agree they are fantastic rifles, accurate, quality, smooth etc, I've just never found enjoyment from the few i have shot, and(not that it matters much) not a massive fan of the look of them

----------


## Manchester

Understand your thoughts on Tikkas. 

They are the Toyota carolla of rifles. reliable as hell, but no fun to use and you are embarrassed to admit to owning one.

Brand can be what ever you want it to be, but certainly some good second hand buys to be made for whichever brand you choose.

----------


## Danny

> I'm going to get my head bitten off for this, but..... I'm not a fan of Tikkas. While i 100% agree they are fantastic rifles, accurate, quality, smooth etc, I've just never found enjoyment from the few i have shot, and(not that it matters much) not a massive fan of the look of them


Ive also had a couple and Im no fan either but they can be good buying and more boringly accurate than some shit ass things out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesyd

I guess end of the day i do want the best rifle for the money, so maybe should consider a Tikka. A shortened barrel .308 with a nice suppressor would do the job

----------


## bunji

Did you see this $600 for a DPT threaded ,bedded, trigger worked,lapped rings etc  proven 3/4 MOA shooter a bargain & basically what you after just get a DPT suppressor .

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....3-308-a-60202/

----------


## andyanimal31

> Understand your thoughts on Tikkas. 
> 
> They are the Toyota carolla of rifles. reliable as hell, but no fun to use and you are embarrassed to admit to owning one.
> 
> Brand can be what ever you want it to be, but certainly some good second hand buys to be made for whichever brand you choose.


Get a grip!
I'm proud as hell of my tikkas!
I tell ya one thing, bring what ya like and try and out shoot mine at distance.
Just saying

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stevodog

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2857280863

----------


## stevodog

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2856805271

Couple of reso priced options. 708 ammo is pretty easy to Come by albeit not as Cheap or plentiful as 308

----------


## stevodog

> Get a grip!
> I'm proud as hell of my tikkas!
> I tell ya one thing, bring what ya like and try and out shoot mine at distance.
> Just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


that's not a fair fight cause I heard you're a ninja

----------


## andyanimal31

> that's not a fair fight cause I heard you're a ninja


I dont look like a ninja but every now and again shoot like one!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stevodog

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2859714929

Here's a cheaper rig ready to go

----------


## NakiNewbie

> I guess end of the day i do want the best rifle for the money, so maybe should consider a Tikka. A shortened barrel .308 with a nice suppressor would do the job


Mate dont buy a Tikka if YOU dont like them regardless of what anyone else says. Theres plenty of other accurate rifles out there that youll enjoy the look and feel of. They arent lasers or miles ahead of the competition 

Last thing you want is to hold your first rifle and think fuck this is ugly, itll be back on here for sale before you know it if you do!

----------


## Manchester

Of course you would out shoot the rifles I'm generally using.
I'd be a little concerned if you couldn't out shoot a 303 martini enfield and a winchester 1892 44-40.

If it makes you feel better, I prefer Tikkas to Rogers and Remington. Now to sit back and open the pop corn.

We all have different preferences and likes. It would be a boring place if we only had one rifle brand to choose from

----------


## trapperjohn

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2859714929
> 
> Here's a cheaper rig ready to go


Thats meat and potatoes right there.

----------


## Jamesyd

I'm a big Ruger fan, considering a M77 mk2. Not a fan of the newer American rifles, do the job, but nice stuff out there for less

----------


## Moa Hunter

I would pick a 270 over a 308 myself but regardless of that have you considered a controlled feed action. For a first rifle a Parker Hale Safari is very hard to beat. Controlled feed Mauser, which means that it is easy to load a round completely silently from the magazine. What this means is that the rifle can be carried with an empty chamber until just before shooting. That is important especially for a new hunter who hasnt refined their safe firearm carry skills completely.

----------


## Bagheera

I would go for a better brand scope. It does matter.  Look at Redfield or even an entry level Leupold. Both 100% rugged and reliable right at the bottom of their price points.  2-7x32 is good and more tolerant of budget construction than bigger higher mag models.

 Also get good rings like leupold or burris not no name shop package specials. They are a small part of the total rifle cost but have big leverage to ensure reliable performance.

----------


## 7.62

> I guess end of the day i do want the best rifle for the money, so maybe should consider a Tikka. A shortened barrel .308 with a nice suppressor would do the job


I think its sensible not to discount a Tikka. You say that you dont really like the look of them, fair enough but you wont find many visual master pieces at that price point. The design brief for a mid range rifle is to cater for the needs of the average consumer with a limited budget i.e. decent accuracy and durability, a stock designed to fit Joe Average, and acceptable aesthetics. The Tikka meets those requirements pretty damn well so its no surprise that they are so popular. In terms of shooting enjoyment I cant say Ive ever been disappointed with a Tikka: accurate, great triggers, a good stock, smooth bolt, flawless feeding and extraction; those attributes generally make shooting enjoyable for me...

----------


## Marty Henry

> And once I have my 303 martini scoped, the tikka is out the door


Sir  your comment on cosmetic surgery on the martini border on blasphemy! The martini action performs best with iron or express sights.
What next a picatinny rail to replace the piling hook, a bipod instead of a bayonet lug and a pistol grip instead of the lever.
I await the results with trepidation.

----------


## Manchester

> Sir  your comment on cosmetic surgery on the martini border on blasphemy! The martini action performs best with iron or express sights.
> What next a picatinny rail to replace the piling hook, a bipod instead of a bayonet lug and a pistol grip instead of the lever.
> I await the results with trepidation.


fair call if it was a genuine Martini Enfield.
Instead it was a box of parts consisting of a martini enfield action, a stock with hand calved owners initials and a lee enfield barrel. 

All for the grand price of $200

now to try and post a photo of my intentions

----------


## von tempsky fan

This all you need, marlin x7 with leupold 4x for 700 cant go wrong.
https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...304fb6234d-002

----------


## Howa1500

get a leupold vx freedom with a howa and you will be under $1500, granted thats without a supressor but better glass is more important then a suppressor right of the bat imo, sure get something threaded

----------


## Howa1500

get a used gun and you will still have money for a supressor, still under $1500

----------


## Howa1500

to be fair guns are my thing, there my "toys" as well as my tools, so If im going to spend all this money on my hobby I do want my rifles to look nice, understand that it makes no difference to actual hunting but its just as much if not more my hobby (and lots of other people ) than hunting itself

----------


## 7x64

Keep an eye out on trade me for a savage Stevens. Not the prettiest, but solid action and very good barrel. Should be around 600. Chuck whatever junker scope it come on and spend the other 800 on glass. 

I’d rather have a cheap rifle with a decent scope rather than the other way around... cheap rilfes work, cheap scopes are almost always questionable.

----------


## grandpamac

> fair call if it was a genuine Martini Enfield.
> Instead it was a box of parts consisting of a martini enfield action, a stock with hand calved owners initials and a lee enfield barrel. 
> 
> All for the grand price of $200
> 
> now to try and post a photo of my intentionsAttachment 153647


Greetings Manchester,
With apologies to Marty Henry, that is a nice rifle. Mine was not much better than yours with an original but stock and not much else. It now has a second hand Sportco target barrel and a 4 power Leupold scope and doesn't look anywhere near as good as yours. Shoots well but is Heavy so the Tikka gets to go for more walks.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Marty Henry

No offence taken @grandpamac nor was I really stirring @Manchester and it's better to see the bits put to good use than in a box or worse put in the scrap.
 I like the martinis for their graceful lines, long sight radius and good carry. 
Do you have any problems with loading or extracting with the scope their. I've seen a 22k hornet on a BSA 22 action where loading involved some interesting manoeuvres that had to be repeated getting the empty out.
Any how to get this thread back on track.
The howa is good buying as are the second hand options etc, basically anything within his budget will be fine. Whatever money you save going any of these routes spend it on ammunition and learn how to shoot with it. As for optics, the nikko stirlings  are perfectly adequate but go bushnell, leuopold etc if you wish, but I think with the lower end scopes in those brands the extra you pay isn't reflected in performance.

----------


## Manchester

> Greetings Manchester,
> With apologies to Marty Henry, that is a nice rifle. Mine was not much better than yours with an original but stock and not much else. It now has a second hand Sportco target barrel and a 4 power Leupold scope and doesn't look anywhere near as good as yours. Shoots well but is Heavy so the Tikka gets to go for more walks.
> Regards Grandpamac.


Mine is still being put together.  
The photo shown is what I'm aiming for it to end up like.
The rifle needs a new stock and to be reblued.

Currently been recrowned and open sights attached. Once done, check accuracy  then go looking for someone to do a new stock... been with the gunsmith for a year and covid isn't making things any faster

----------


## Micky Duck

work it backwards.....you have AWESOME budget.
how far you want to shoot you have already in mind....
what sized animal...deer presumably..
happy to chest shoot????
so pin point accuracy isnt paramount,nice but not essential.....anything under 2" at hundy will get you out to 300 any day of the week.

so 2nd hand is really good option.

many many many good solid rifles come up for sale all over the show,on here, on trademe,in shops (with bigger markup)

seen some lovely BSA ,ruger,winchester,zastava,bruno,etc etc be onsold in last year or two.
there was even a 6.5 on here that had had a real birthday do up that sold for crazy cheap price.
IF you buy a 2nd hand rifle that is solid wee preformer....you will learn all about hunting and looking after rifle,then MAYBE later you buy something all flash n shiney,use it for year or so and when sitting on deer carcase will look back and reflect you just shot deer at 50 yards using 2k worth of rifle and the sub 1k rifle in cabinet at home wouldve done job just the same.....and wouldnt have to be so carefull to keep blood n dirt off it going home.the old rifle can be your wet day rifle,your loan to licenced mate rifle...your mate uses/kids use rifle the chuck it in just in case rifle and serve you well forever.
just take look at new prices,then prices 2nd hand sell for,you will soon see that just like cars the price drops as soon as it leaves shop. there is a lot of folks who bought into the creedmore or blackout hype who have since onsold....plenty who buy rifle,get it shooting then get urge for something new,sell rifle and buy something else,loosing money each time...but it keeps them out of pub I guess...better to trade rifle than wives.

----------


## erniec

Buy something you like, looks, feel and fit matter.
Good secondhand rifles are a good option.
Doesn't have to be stainless synthetic just look after them.
If you are a little bugger or like us older chaps get something that doesn't boot too much 243,7-08 or similar.
Get a good fixed power scope 4x to 6x or similar.
Sight in 1.5" to 3" high at a hundred and go for it up to 250m or so.
It will be your rifle what others think doesn't count.

----------


## grandpamac

> No offence taken @grandpamac nor was I really stirring @Manchester and it's better to see the bits put to good use than in a box or worse put in the scrap.
>  I like the martinis for their graceful lines, long sight radius and good carry. 
> Do you have any problems with loading or extracting with the scope their. I've seen a 22k hornet on a BSA 22 action where loading involved some interesting manoeuvres that had to be repeated getting the empty out.
> Any how to get this thread back on track.
> The howa is good buying as are the second hand options etc, basically anything within his budget will be fine. Whatever money you save going any of these routes spend it on ammunition and learn how to shoot with it. As for optics, the nikko stirlings  are perfectly adequate but go bushnell, leuopold etc if you wish, but I think with the lower end scopes in those brands the extra you pay isn't reflected in performance.


Greetings Marty Henry,
The scope is mounted in extra high rings so loading is relatively easy. The original stock is well below cheek line but a wide face gives me some chin weld. The rifle shoots really well chambered in .30-40 Krag. It shot well in .30-30 prior to rechambering with an aperture sight as well. Mine also has the more streamlined action.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Preacher

Something like this maybe...

https://broncos.co.nz/hunting/firear...sh-starter-kit

Do all you need and when/if you feel like upgraded optics etc that's up to you.

Although a good 2nd hand setup is obviously much cheaper.

Good luck with whatever you settle upon regardless.

----------


## Marty Henry

30 krag, that's not something you see every day.

----------


## gundoc

The Howa is an excellent rifle and wonderful value for money.  Nikko scopes are fine and I have used several and fitted hundreds.  $1500 should get you the rifle and scope, some ammo and a decent knife, all of which will last a lifetime with proper care and maintenance.

----------


## grandpamac

> 30 krag, that's not something you see every day.


Dinny Collings made a lot on Lee Enfield and P14 actions to use up take out target barrels. He rechambered mine in the 1990's. Still chambered occasionally in the US in single shots

----------


## Dan.22-250

Everything's kinda already been said but I'll add 2 cents anyway.

Realistically any of the known main brands make perfectly capable rifles and all occasionally make a lemon, pick what you want not what your mate or the salesman wants. Caliber wise the same applies, out to 400m anything between a 243 and a 30-06 is going to do the job almost the same, each one will have small advantages and disadvantages.

I'll add one word of caution about 2nd hand guns; there's lots of good deals about but unfortunately sometimes things don't work out well. Stick to reputable sources like this forum or local stores and you should be sweet

----------


## Jamesyd

@Preacher that's the exact setup I'm looking at, but in .308

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Someone posted this advice ages ago (and probably in this thread too).

Go to your local Gun store and shoulder Howa, Tikka, Ruger, Savage, etc then look for the second-hand version of what you like.

Lots of people like to throw poo at various brands but there are many good reasons why they're so popular.

Also, it's your rifle so feel free to make it look how you like, and don't be afraid of people you don't know getting concerned about your preferences.

A lot of people like fancy guns, cars, clothes and other "needless" items that are none of our concern  :Have A Nice Day: 

Good luck.

----------


## Preacher

Just contact them and ask what they can do for you.

Why specifically .308?  I love mine but there are tonnes of options for easily available factory ammo out there for the 7mm08 also (although I have never owned one so can't comment on good/bad but realistically any calibre over .223 and maybe .243 for first rifle probably do the job just as well)

As for the fore end flex mentioned it is not really that bad and is easily remedied if you feel the need to.

----------


## superdiver

Don't buy a POS scope if you want to shoot 400m with a 308 and factory ammo. Cheap rifle, second hand and buy a good scope. Rambo has a spare Nikon 4-16 monarch which is amazing. Whack that on a 308, good factory ammo or reloads and 400m will be a walk in the park with a bit of practice

----------


## Mangle

Jamesyd...I'll lend you some nice glass that's done me well....have a play wi it and concentrate on buying a nice rifle....I'll be in touch

----------


## Preacher

G.C ^^^^

----------


## Nick-D

Confused yet mate? I vote you buy a bow and arrow. Saves having to think about which rifle to buy.

But really the howas are sweet, stocks a bit soft but otherwise they are mint. Not going to make fuck all difference if your shooting of the pack but can be annoying shooting with a bipod. 

Tikkas are a better base rifle imo, but only just. Little bit slicker little bit lighter and the stock is a better platform.

Throw a wtb up in the buy and sell and see what pops up.

----------


## Preacher

> Don't buy a POS scope if you want to shoot 400m with a 308 and factory ammo. Cheap rifle, second hand and buy a good scope. Rambo has a spare Nikon 4-16 monarch which is amazing. Whack that on a 308, good factory ammo or reloads and 400m will be a walk in the park with a bit of practice


I have no idea how much shooting you have done, may be a very accomplished rifleman (or woman for that matter).

But, and I may be teaching you to suck eggs, being as it is the first rifle don't even consider 400m shots.  400m is a loooonnnggg fucken way.

----------


## Jamesyd

@Preacher probably should clarify, this definitely isn't my first rifle. But up till now, have mainly done range shooting, and rabbit/possum shooting. This is my first hunting specific rifle. Moving to a farm next year, with wild deer all over it, and most shots will be within 100-200 from what I've seen/been told. But i 100% agree, I won't be even trying for 300-400m shots until I'm comfortable with the rifle/scope setup.

----------


## Bagheera

A second hand rifle will save you a lot of money to put into your scope, rings and ammo.  I recommend buying second hand too.
I suggest choosing one less than 10 years old as then you will be in the sold on for no real good reason category.  Some older rifles can need a lot of attention to get shooting / feeding well or fixing other annoying features that can sap the patience of even an enthusiast.  Specially a problem with a wood stock can be hard to sort out. But most second hand rifles will perform just fine.

----------


## Bagheera

Im talking here about getting 5-10cm groups at 100m, for a beginner shooter using whatever scope and a makeshift rest like a simple sandbag.  This equates to shooting deer or goats up to about 150m in hunting conditions.

----------


## stevodog

Good looking stainless marlin 270 on here for 550 scoped. These are good shooters and 270ammo is plentiful. Chopped to 19-20" with a suppressor will make it a handy carry and a pussy to shoot well.

----------


## Micky Duck

WTF????? farm rifle DO NOT CUT IT DOWN... put suppressor on it for sure,easier on everythings ears,but you dont need short for gun that will be used from quad/truck or carried across paddock..... 
as for how far can you ETHICALLY shoot deer..as far as you can CONSISTANTLY hit a 2-3ltr milk bottle...cause thats about size of deers vitals....

----------


## Bagheera

> I guess end of the day i do want the best rifle for the money, so maybe should consider a Tikka. A shortened barrel .308 with a nice suppressor would do the job


I agree - wouldn't shorten the barrel for farmland hunting.  Wait and see if you get into the Kaimai supplejack or Ruahine leatherwood before you do that.   People less than about 1.6m tall will do better starting with a shorter rifle but take an inch off the butt before the barrel.  A long rifle feels better, is easier to shoot and has a bit more velocity.

----------


## stevodog

I wax and wane with suppressors. Makes rifle nice to shoot but shit balance if not chopped. Currently i'm in a non suppressor phase but thinking about chopping the 7mm08.
I was on a farm spotlighting at the weekend shooting a boar @80m offhand. Not all farm hunting is watching crop or bush edge @200m

----------


## Bryan

This is a pretty good looking deal that is in line with what you are wanting:

https://www.trademe.co.nz/2865818164


Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk

----------


## stevodog

Scope mag is too big to do any stalking with

----------


## Bagheera

Yes and so is the suppressor.  One half that size would be more than enough.
It is a good gun and an excellent price but the setup is more suited to a longer range magnum (or rabbit gun) than the 308.

----------


## Jamesyd

Thanks for then input everyone! After handling a few different rifles, have narrowed it down to a Howa in 6.5x55 or a Mauser M18 .308

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Ah 6.5x55 m96 is perfect

----------


## stevodog

I don't know much about the m18. Others on here may chime in.

If it were me buying new I would spring for the tikka or a b14 bergara in either of those 2 cartridges. You'll end up with a better rifle imo.

Howa are good, though you'll want to upgrade the stock at some point.

I have some cheap rings and scope you can have to get started if it helps. Save a few more paychecks to scope it up properly.

----------


## Nick-D

> Thanks for then input everyone! After handling a few different rifles, have narrowed it down to a Howa in 6.5x55 or a Mauser M18 .308


If you don't plan to reload, buy the 308, swede factory ammo is slowwww

----------


## Jamesyd

Ok, so ended up going a different route. Have just purchased a mint condition Ruger M77 Mk2 in 7mm08! Looking forward to taking my first deer with it

----------


## stevodog

Sweet rig. Where did you get it? Post some pics

----------


## Jamesyd

Popped up on trademe yesterday. A friend is picking it up from Tauranga this weekend, so will get some photos then, but here's one from trademe

----------

